
Phosphine gas in the cloud decks of Venus (PDF paper) - lknik
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-020-1174-4.pdf
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion, still on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24467635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24467635)

~~~
gus_massa
You linked the wrong thread.

